# General > PC & Console Gaming >  f1 2010

## highlander101

has anyone got f1 2010 for the pc yet as it's not in tescos in wick?

----------


## rangers1873

not bought it for pc ,bought mine for the xbox 360 and its excellent

----------


## thursochin

Got it for the ps3 and it is out of this world for gameing on hd tv

----------


## cemmts

Have it for PS3 still lacks feel compared to rfactor and iracing.
For a console title its pretty good but roll on next month for GT5  :Smile:

----------

